# Model 320.17542 and table routing



## Edward J Keefer (Jan 28, 2005)

Craftman has a two hp, 11 amp, variable speed, router with a base that uses porter/cable type bushings.
What makes this THE cheap router for table mounting is... it is adjustable with a 3/16 allen wrench through that table top. Yes a built in router lift.
Unlock it, adjust it, lock it. I have it mounted in a Rousseau router base plate. Cost: $69.95 plus tax.....regular 79.95.......But I used a sears credit card..10.00 off. After they ring it up PAY THE CREDIT CARD OFF 
This is NOT a plungle router, so no springs to remove.


----------



## Edward J Keefer (Jan 28, 2005)

Here is is photos of router


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Trap

Nice looking router ,what did you pay for the router ? is that the 70.oo bucks or was the for the plate ?
It looks like a neat router for the router table  what is the size of the Allen key to adjust it from the top side ?,do you use a long T type Allen key ? or a standard Allen wrench .

Bj


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

The fixed base kind of looks like the porter cable 890 series or a Bosch setup, with the lock lever and then the worm gear driven from above the table. Who is making this series of routers? any guesses?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Doug

I'm thinking Porter Cable/Black & Decker . (lock lever maybe the give away and the base plate can take on the PC brass/steel guides )

Bj


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

This looks very much like the 893PK I examined at Lowe's. The black rack is a big clue, the clear sub base plate another. I will rule out Bosch for sure. Trap, please look very carefully at the sub base plate. Does it fit smoothly to the router base all the way around? The PC I examined had a gap of about .020" a third of the way around!


----------



## Edward J Keefer (Jan 28, 2005)

It looks like an 892........The price 195.99, this model is 2 1/4 hp sears is a 2 hp
I paided 69.99 (did not give the correct price in post.) That is for the router.
The Base plate is the same size as the router.
I have never seen a craftsmen with a base plate that would fit PC guides.
The Geezer is not known as a man who spends money for fancy things. I am using a 3/16th four inch long hex key.
Bud


----------



## Oakery (Jan 29, 2007)

I cannot find this model number on the Sear's website... did you buy it in-store? Also, can you include a pic of the spec plate on the tool?

Thanks,

Oakery


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Oakery, Sears is a real bother with their part and model numbers. This is the same router: http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr/product.do?BV_UseBVCookie=Yes&pid=00917540000&cat=Portable+Power+Tools&subcat=Routers+%26+Laminate+Trimmers&vertical=TOOL&ihtoken=1

Trap bought this for $10 off because he used a Sears card.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Linky no worky..


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The link worked last night. Lets try this again. http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr/prod...outers+&+Laminate+Trimmers&BV_UseBVCookie=Yes


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Looks like this maybe the way to go ▼

http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr/prod...BV_EngineID=cchfaddkdkhdelgcefecemldffidflk.0

Plunge + Fixed base for 110.oo bucks, Variable speed,Soft start,almost a PC setup for about 1/2 the price.
-----------
Variable speed, heavy-duty, permanently lubricated 100 percent ball bearing motor delivers 12,000-25,000 rpm. 
Soft start permits the motor rpm to slowly increase to the desired speed setting. 
Three integrated work lights clearly illuminate the work surface. 
Die-cast aluminum motor housing adds strength while limiting and reducing vibration. 
Choose either the standard fixed base or dual-arm plunge base with depth gauge, turret stop and machined arms for smooth up/downward motion which plunges up to 2-3/16 inches. 
Each base features large, clear, 6-11/16 in. sub-base with square edge on the plunge. 
Oversized debris shield and vacuum shield provide a clear sightline to the bit.
Spindle lock allows for easy bit exchanges. 
Live tool indicator lights up when power connected. 
Router includes 1/4 iin. and 1/2 in. collets, edge guide, bit wrench, operators manual and storage case. Wt. 9.5 lbs.

NOTE *** Catalog/Online Exclusive

If I didn't have so many routers I would like to send off for one. 
---------------------
UPDATE 10:28AM 2/10/07

I said the heck with it and I sent off for one ,,, I love routers and this one looks like a great deal  ,can't wait to give it a test run . 
I will post a review once I run it down a board or two...

CAN'T HAVE TOO MANY ROUTERS  



Bj


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

BJ, the LED's and power indicator light made me stop and think. Is this a Ridgid clone?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike
"Ridgid clone?"
Hard to say but I will know in about week or less 
If it is it's a real bad copy  

Note the plunge base is not the same,the handles are the same,the adjustment/lock for the plunge is not the same,it's not the same in many other parts as well  .
It looks more like a PC the way the motor slips into the base (guide pins/gear rack)

Bj


----------



## Edward J Keefer (Jan 28, 2005)

The link works.. However your must search for routers... The model I have is not listed, but they do have it as a combo for $109.00 (plus some cents) They also have 1 3/4 model listed. They sure look like 892.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Trap, please check the photo I added to my last post. I am almost positive this model is built by Ridgid.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

"Three integrated work lights clearly illuminate the work surface" do you know if it's the same on the Ridgid ??

Bj  




aniceone2hold said:


> BJ, the LED's and power indicator light made me stop and think. Is this a Ridgid clone?


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Ridgid's are made my ITT...otherwise known as the parent company of Ryobi, Ridgid and as of a year or so ago.... Milwaukee. They are well known to make lots of stuff for Craftsman. Given that, they don't look the same to me. 

Corey


----------



## jbishop (Feb 2, 2007)

Don't know if this will help, but kinda looks like an old Black-decker/DeWalt base router I had. It had the same rack and gear assy to adj height.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> If I didn't have so many routers I would like to send off for one.
> ---------------------
> UPDATE 10:28AM 2/10/07
> 
> ...


LOL.. Wish I could get away with doing that..
I think Bj buys routers like I buy clamps..


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just a update on the CraftsMan Router Combo Set

Just one user review 

It's GREAT and I'm impress ,it will take on the PC template guide steel or brass,if you mount the base in a router table you can use a Allen Hex Key to (T-Type Allen Hex Key) move it up or down from the top side of the router table via. a small 1/4" hole in the router base plate and the router table base plate or you can do it from the bottom side as well.
The plunge base is made well and works great the springs are soft but work well,it has the power to do most router jobs,it comes in a nice case,plus a edge guide with 3/8" dia. rods(hvy. duty rods) 2 dust pickups one for the plunge base and one for the standard base.
The only error I see is the dust shield cover that hides the lock pin to change the router bits but it snaps out quick and easy but I sure most will not use it because it must be remove every time,one of the trash can items I think that came with it.
The LED lights on the motor do a great job (3 ea.) ,it looks like a PC router almost a 895/892 model.
The router is well balance, I turned it on and took a step back to see if it would walk off across the table,it ran for 2 mins. or so and did not move to one side or the other nor did it spin around, well made router,the slow start is a nice touch and should made it easy to use.
The base is not the same as a PC it's almost the same bolt pattern but off by 1/4" on each hole,they did put in 3 extra holes in the base (10-32 thread size) so it can be screwed to the router table base plate without taking off the clear base plate on the router .one more nice touch. 
The speed control is in the right spot with 4 setting and easy to see with a chart on the side telling what speed they want you to use for the router bits.
The lock on the plunge base is also in the right spot and is easy to use no parts hanging out to get in the way.
The handles on the fix base and the plunge base are the same and are the same as the Porter Cable router,soft and easy to hold on to.
One other nice touch and it's safety item they put in is the Green LED light on the motor telling you that it's pluged into the outlet.
The fix base has round clear plastic base plate the plunge base as a D type clear plastic base plate they are both about the same size 6 1/2" in dia.
Both will take on the PC template guides. (1 3/16" size)

One more small error did show up but it's a small one ,the vac.pickup device that fits on the plunge router base as the wrong hole size in it, it's only 
1 3/16" in dia. so to say the brass ring nut can't be put on, if the vac.pickup is screw in place, it's quick fix just ream it out to 1 9/16" ID and the ring will drop in and you can screw it on the main part of the brass guide,the holes in clear plastic base plate will let you put your fingers inside and hold it place when you tighten it up or take it off, you can make it a bit bigger but not more than 1 5/8" ,if you go more than that it will remove a bit of the plastic exit vac.tube.( I used a 1" sanding drum and it took 5 mins. or so to fix this small error)

But all in all this is a great router combo kit and I would give it 4 .8 stars out of 5 stars
For 110 bucks it's hard to beat this combo set. 


I did take the router down to parts and replace all the screws with Allen type and some LocTite so I would not have any of then snap off or come loose like some of the reviews stated on the type of router,( 895PC ) just as a safeguard. 

.


I did get the Extra Protection Agreements bucause I was not sure about this router .

A protection Agreement safeguards your purchase beyond the manufacturer's warranty (one year) and protects you from unexpected repairs.
Add 12 months to the original warranty and replace your product rather than repair it: $16.50 
What's included? see below. 


Master Protection Agreements include:

No charge for parts and labor on all covered repairs 
You're free from worry about unexpected repair bills 
Unlimited service calls on all covered repairs 
You can trust Sears to handle your repair needs promptly, with no hassles or hidden charges 
Troubleshooting help over the phone 
Quick answers when you need help 
Replacement Guarantee means we'll replace it if it can't be fixed 
You can count on having a product that works the way that it should 
****Annual Preventive Maintenance Check at your request ****** update the warranty beyond
You can help extend the life of your purchase and keep it running smoothly 

Repair Protection Agreements include:

No charge for parts and labor on all covered repairs 
You're free from worry about unexpected repair bills 
Unlimited service calls on all covered repairs 
You can trust Sears to handle your repair needs promptly , with no hassles or hidden charges 
Troubleshooting help over the phone 
Quick answers when you need help 
Replacement Guarantee means we'll replace it if it can't be fixed (up to $1,500) 
You can count on having a product that works the way that it should 
10% discount on non-covered service and installed parts 
If we do the service, you'll save on Preventive Maintenance Checks, cosmetic parts and more. 
Merchandise Replacement Agreements include:

Product replacement with identical or comparable item 
You don't have to worry if your product stops working 
Coverage beyond manufacturer's warranty 
You're covered for one full year beyond original warranty's expiration 
Affordable pricing, Good value, good protection. 



BY THE WAY THANKS TRAP   for the tip off on the CraftsMan router


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Congrats Bob! Thanks for the info, I am sure that will be helpful to many. Keep us posted on how it is working, however you will probably toss it in the corner when the CarveWright machine arrives  BTW, alot of craftsman's protection plans are now cheap insurance. I got it for my drill press.. 2 years for like 30.00 couldn't afford not to! They fix it or replace it. 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just a update 12:53PM 2.23.2007

I have been so impress with the 1st one I got one more Combo set today  
Just can't beat the price (at 110.oo bucks,for a 2 HP Combo router set) this one will stay in the box for a gift for someone for Xmax. maybe  but then I like it so much I may get it out and use it.
And I'm sure once they sale what they have on hand the price will go up. 

Can't have too many routers ,right LOL 


Bj 







Bj


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

You got me thinking buddy. Might have to pick up one of these. Bob, you think the 7 inch Milescraft base will fit on this one? I would like to have a dedicated plunger for that particular base and guides. 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

Not sure but I will check it out,the MilesCraft base plate has many,many holes for mounting it to the base of many routers. 
One neat things about the Craftsman they put in 3 extra holes on the same bolt pattern just in case they get stripped or to use for other add on items without removing the clear base plate and the motor will move up or down 2 1/2" so that should come in nice.

That's the 1st thing I did with this one I made a 1/4" x 8" x 8" base plate with a 2 1/2: hole in it. so I could use the bigger bits in the fix base or the plunge base.
It came with a clear base plate with the 1 3/16" hole and I do from time to time use the 1/2" round over bits that need more room to spin under the router base.

Bj 




challagan said:


> You got me thinking buddy. Might have to pick up one of these. Bob, you think the 7 inch Milescraft base will fit on this one? I would like to have a dedicated plunger for that particular base and guides.
> 
> Corey


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks BJ!

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

Here's a snapshot or two, it when on just like it was made for it. 
(MilesCraft base plate 7" )

Bj


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Excellent BJ, Thank you sir!

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You're Weclome mate anytime.

Bj 



challagan said:


> Excellent BJ, Thank you sir!
> 
> Corey


----------



## scrollwolf (Sep 12, 2004)

I too purchased one the Craftsman router combos, this morning. With Craftsman Club discount, it was only $99. Taking a cue from bobj3, I purchased the replacement agreement also. I used a $30 Sears gift card that I have had in my wallet for 2-years and altogether it cost me $94 bucks and some change.
It gets better, this router also fits into the 890 series bases.
Thanks to bobj3, I made out like a bandit!
BTW, the model number for the combo is 320.17543. It comes with an edge guide, plunge and fixed base, 1/4" & 1/2" collets, vac attachments for both bases and a wrench(if you want to call it a wrench.


ScrollWolf


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

BJ, you need to leave your other routers alone for a few weeks and use the new Craftsman in an endurance test. I am sure you can give it a years worth of routing for the average person in a matter of weeks. I have come to the conclusion that this router set is a collage of the various routers owned by B&D. What do you think?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

I guess I could do that but it's so nice and clean I don't want to get it full of saw dust  you know I love routers 

I think your'er right about the B & D ,it sounds like the boys got a BIG order from Sears for a router system that would give them a edge on the market and this forum and others help this alot I think by telling them that we want a router that we can buy right but will stand up in the long run by taking the best items from many and put them in one package.

Bj


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You'er Welcome ScrollWolf

I hope you enjoy like I do , wrench,,, it's a 24mm and I sent off for one from Sommerfeld tools, his bent type wrench ,it's bit thicker than the ones that come with most tools (stamped out type) plus it can go under the bit to remove the nut when it's in the router table. 


http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/prodinfo.asp?number=WR003



Bj 




scrollwolf said:


> I too purchased one the Craftsman router combos, this morning. With Craftsman Club discount, it was only $99. Taking a cue from bobj3, I purchased the replacement agreement also. I used a $30 Sears gift card that I have had in my wallet for 2-years and altogether it cost me $94 bucks and some change.
> It gets better, this router also fits into the 890 series bases.
> Thanks to bobj3, I made out like a bandit!
> BTW, the model number for the combo is 320.17543. It comes with an edge guide, plunge and fixed base, 1/4" & 1/2" collets, vac attachments for both bases and a wrench(if you want to call it a wrench.
> ...


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks for that link BJ, I need to get me one a dem! 

Corey


----------



## scrollwolf (Sep 12, 2004)

Thanks bobj3 for the info.
ScrollWolf


----------



## Doyle (Mar 20, 2007)

Hello, Doyle here.
gee yousens is good.
I'm still around, just a lookin and a learnin.
Reading all the posts to the forums are great educators.
Take care-
Doyle


----------



## lablover (May 15, 2007)

Looks like I have another router...Wooohoooo

Thanks for the links guys

Joe


----------



## lablover (May 15, 2007)

Yup

As usual, I went overboard. Got the kit as well as another fixed base router. 2 routers, 3 bases...For about 190.00..Can't beat that.

Build is pretty impresive on first looks. Can't wait to fire it up.

AND, I'll put the additional one on a Jessem plate and mount it on my work bench.

Pretty cool.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi laplover

Sounds great how about just for kicks post a snapshot or two  it's like looking at a nude woman for me    they both get hot but one comes with a Off and ON switch   hope that's OK to say that...  


========   LOL LOL


----------



## lablover (May 15, 2007)

Will do on the pics..I'll get to it in the morning. Finally at the prime the new basement walls stage.

Joe


----------



## lablover (May 15, 2007)

Bob

Pics posted under the show me your shop thread. Also put a pic of the new jointer in there 

Joe


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe

I'm all over it   

Thanks 

Yep I saw the new jointer want to trade ????????

    LOL LOL

I Like it


=============


lablover said:


> Bob
> 
> Pics posted under the show me your shop thread. Also put a pic of the new jointer in there
> 
> Joe


----------



## Assimilator (Sep 16, 2009)

Sorry for digging up an old thread...

I was walking through Sears to get to Radio Shack in my local mall to grab a switch for my Porter Cable 690....and guess what I found for $45?

On the discount /clearance rack theres 2 routers sitting on the top shelf...one plunge with a digital display looked like a Bosch unit....and a 320 fix based unit that you guys are discussing in this thread.

The height adjustment/gear mechanism looked familiar...I thought either Dewalt or Porter Cable. 

It had no collet so I grabbed a 1/4" from one of the display units....by luck it fit. Now I go back the next day and ask one of the sales guys if I could get a 1/2" collet and he tells me ..."no problem".... so I grab one off the closest model to this one which I believe had a red top....or something red on it.

The collet looked to be the same design but it didn't fit the shaft....so now I have useless collet so I might just return it even though they let me have it for free.

The diagram on Sear parts doesn't specify if the collet is 1/4" or 1/2".

The label # is not the same as the model # on the website. So if you don't have the label # you can't look up the model on the parts website. Frustrating.

I'll call parts tomorrow but I figured I would ask you guys here since several of you have experience with this router.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe

They are not all the same, take the collet back to Sears and they may trade it out for one that will fit..be sure to take the router with you..they want to make you a happy camper...but you can always get one from Sears.

Here are the routers you looked at .

Sears: Online department store featuring appliances, tools, fitness equipment and more

Sears: Online department store featuring appliances, tools, fitness equipment and more

Sears: Online department store featuring appliances, tools, fitness equipment and more

Sears: Online department store featuring appliances, tools, fitness equipment and more

===



Assimilator said:


> Sorry for digging up an old thread...
> 
> I was walking through Sears to get to Radio Shack in my local mall to grab a switch for my Porter Cable 690....and guess what I found for $45?
> 
> ...


----------



## Assimilator (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks for the quick reply Bobj3....I also posted in the General forum but I think your info will be useful.

I'm real excited to get some use out of this router....was it ever decided who the actual manufacturer was? Is that gear lift mechanism from a Porter Cable design and if so what model year? The pics on eRaplement parts aren't clear enough to see the gear assembly. I know I've seen it before and made a mental note that it was what I was looking for in a height adjustment....unlike the wobbly motor in my PC 690.... thats why when I saw it I jumped on the purchase.


----------

